# eBook for Python



## abhijangda (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey frnds, i have started learning PYTHON, can u pls tell me a good       ebook from Python. I have already googled but didn't find a good ebook. 
So pls tell me a good ebook. Thx in advance.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 30, 2010)

*diveintopython.org/
*diveintopython3.org/
*www.swaroopch.com/notes/Python
*www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkCSpy/


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 30, 2010)

i have already read diveintopython and swaroopch's byteofpython, but didn't find any of them good one. I want one that have lot's of solved examples.
So tell me anyone else pls. Also i will give thinkCSpy a try.
Thanks liverpool_fan


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 30, 2010)

Unfortunately you wont find free e-Books better than these IMO (post them if you do find). If you are willing to buy, I suggest O'Reilly's Learning Python or Core Python Programming (both are based on version 2 though)
Python - Think like a Computer Scientist is slightly older though, I would like to remind.


----------



## vamsi360 (May 27, 2010)

if you have read diveintopython3 then the correct book for you is python's excellent documentation itself.


----------



## RavS (May 30, 2010)

I know its a bit old thread. But still wanted to reply...

Well, if try and download ebooks through torrent you can get tonnes of (old as well as new) ebooks. But then that would amount to piracy i guess.

So all ur call. Happy reading!


----------



## Garbage (May 30, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> If you are willing to buy, I suggest *O'Reilly's Learning Python* or ....



OMG, its* HUGE* book. I won't even recommend it.
IMO, a simple language like Python doesn't require this much heavy book.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 4, 2010)

Garbage said:


> OMG, its* HUGE* book. I won't even recommend it.
> IMO, a simple language like Python doesn't require this much heavy book.


Learning Python is one of the better books I've come across. Give books a short read before judging them by size.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 9, 2010)

QwertyManiac said:


> Learning Python is one of the better books I've come across. Give books a short read before judging them by size.


 
Do you think I didn't try to read that book?


----------

